
CT scanning is just awful for diagnosing Covid-19 - lwhsiao
https://lukeoakdenrayner.wordpress.com/2020/03/23/ct-scanning-is-just-awful-for-diagnosing-covid-19/
======
robocat
One test would be to use CT scans from last year and plug them into the model:
any positives are false positives.

